# [XORG-NVIDIA] pantalla negra y sin teclado/mouse (cerrado)

## bontakun

estimada comunidad,

les comento que tengo problemas con la ejecución de gdm, el cual cuelga todo el sistema al ejecutarse, sin teclado ni mouse y la pantalla negra. Ya llevo meses con este error y la verdad es que ya no sé por donde abordarlo, sin embargo di con el patrón de caída (por suerte, porque estaba pensando en dejar gentoo botado por esto). Al parecer es un tema con el driver oficial de nvidia, ya que si el modulo se encuentra como auto cargado al arrancar el equipo se produce la caída. De hecho, en este momento tengo deshabilitada la opción de carga de gdm para poder probar cambios desde la consola, a eso agrego que cuando hago HALT para apagar el sistema, debo terminar apagando el PC manualmente a través de switch del equipo.

Otra cosa que noto es que al arrancar el equipo no puedo deshabilitar el módulo de nvidia, ya que al ejecutar rmmod nvidia o modprobe -r nvidia me devuelve el mensaje (todo esto sin arrancar gdm)

```
modprobe: FATAL: module nvidia is in use
```

lo que me queda por hacer es desinstalar el driver con emerge -C nvidia-drivers, reiniciar, volver a instarlar el driver y cargar el módulo (rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia). Una vez seguidos estos pasos puedo ejecutar gdm sin problemas con

```
systemctl start gdms.ervice
```

inclusive el problema del apagado se soluciona, eso si, hasta el siguiente reinicio, donde el problema se vuelve a repetir. Espero me puedan ayudar, que sea una simple configuración del kernel que haya pasado a llevar, ya que normalmente la mayoría de mis problemas han pasado por eso.

Menciono además que la instalación del sistema está hecha desde cero en la rama estable, y el profile es gnome/systemd

Saludos

P.D.: Tengo bloqueo donde estoy para poder usar pastebin, por lo que voy a poner mis archivos de configuración y los logs de salida directamente en el post, y lo edito mas tarde para tener todo más ordenado.

Edit-1: me acabo de dar cuenta que no puedo adjuntar los script directamente, voy a buscar una forma de agregarlos con pastebin durante la tarde.

Edit-2:

Xorg.0.log con error

http://pastebin.com/7wV4R8aD

Xorg.0.log sin error

http://pastebin.com/F8dauULb

kernel

http://pastebin.com/aabeWnCB

make.conf

http://pastebin.com/YiUr3Lr1

emerge --info

http://pastebin.com/88p5e6RA

----------

## natrix

Tengo algunas preguntas:

* Cuando está la pantalla negra, ¿pasa algo si precionas Alt + F4? ¿aparece la consola?

* El manual de gentoo/nvidia-drivers menciona la creación y edición de un archivo "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf", ¿lo realizaste correctamente? este es vital...

* ¿Podrías publicar el logg "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"?, por lo menos los warning (WW) y los errores (EE)

* También: "journalctl -b | grep nvidia" y "journalctl -b | grep rror"

* ¿por qué no usar Nouveau en lugar de Nvidia? es mejor que botar gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## bontakun

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Tengo algunas preguntas:
> 
> * Cuando está la pantalla negra, ¿pasa algo si precionas Alt + F4? ¿aparece la consola?
> 
> * El manual de gentoo/nvidia-drivers menciona la creación y edición de un archivo "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf", ¿lo realizaste correctamente? este es vital...
> ...

 

estimado natrix, te respondo numerando lo que consultaste.

1. pierdo la funcionalidad del teclado, por lo que no puedo acceder a las tty de consola, el PC queda congelado

2. el archivo del xorg está creado, también he probado con nvidia-xconfig, todo en el xorg.conf

3. te adjunto ambos logs, error y correcto

Xorg.0.log con error 

http://pastebin.com/7wV4R8aD

Xorg.0.log sin error 

http://pastebin.com/F8dauULb

4. journal -b | grep error

http://pastebin.com/Wwbqc5zT

journal -b | grep nvidia

http://pastebin.com/0qDsPPwX

5. nunca he usado noveau, es la primera vez que tengo problemas con el driver de nvidia, entiendo que el soporte de noveau es limitado y de vez en cuando me pongo a jugar con cuda, por eso le he dado muchas vueltas al tema con el driver oficial. Inicialmente ni siquiera sospechaba que había problemas con el driver, me inclinaba por problemas con dbus o evdev, xorg-driver también.

Saludos y muchas gracias por el interés.

----------

## natrix

En los logg parece que todo está bien, ahora me entra la duda si el problema está en los driver o en el gdm mismo, ya que también te afecta los periféricos. De gdm no se mucho, uso kdm. Asegúrate de tener la última versión de los nvidia-drivers.

Otra alternativa es instalar los drivers nouveau en paralelo a los nvidia. http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau_%26_nvidia-drivers_switching

----------

## bontakun

estimada comunidad,

informo que el problema se solucionó después de actualizar el kernel a la versión 3.14.14, plop! para mí =/

Saludos

----------

